# Pregnant medic loses baby after patient assault



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 26, 2013)

http://www.ems1.com/ems-advocacy/articles/1396826-Pregnant-medic-loses-baby-after-patient-assault/


----------



## Aidey (Jan 26, 2013)

I think it is interesting it is a murder charge even though she was under the age of viability. I totally agree with him being charged, I'm just surprised it is murder and not something else.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 26, 2013)

Sad story but I doubt they will actually get a murder conviction. 

On a side note: They let married couples work together on the same ambulance? I would have thought there would be a policy against it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 26, 2013)

Aidey said:


> I think it is interesting it is a murder charge even though she was under the age of viability. I totally agree with him being charged, I'm just surprised it is murder and not something else.



Ya I thought the same thing, different states can try to press those charges, not sure. Its also worth mentioning I have seen multiple paramedics from this agency and state assaulted, shot, so on and so forth in the news the past few years. 

IMO I think management should have put her behind a desk until after the birth.

Really messed up situation though, best wishes for her and the family.


----------



## Steffah (Jan 26, 2013)

Chase said:


> On a side note: They let married couples work together on the same ambulance? I would have thought there would be a policy against it.


I've met three married couples that work together, two at a county service, one at a private. Talk about a test of your relationship :wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 26, 2013)

schulz said:


> Ya I thought the same thing, different states can try to press those charges, not sure. Its also worth mentioning I have seen multiple paramedics from this agency and state assaulted, shot, so on and so forth in the news the past few years.
> 
> IMO I think management should have put her behind a desk until after the birth.
> 
> Really messed up situation though, best wishes for her and the family.



I agree. It's a horrible event BUT it's a known fact that EMS providers are at risk for OTJ assaults. Continuing to work in the field while being pregnant is a risk that she chose to take. Don't take this as me excusing what that patient did in the least, like I said, it's an unfortunate event but we can't expect to take risks and not have to face the consequences when one of those risks shows its ugly face. This is a dangerous job. How many pregnant cops do you see running around out there? Not many in my experience. I understand desk jobs suck but what's more important? Having more "fun" at work or making sure your fetus is exposed to less risks which can result in situations such as this?

I doubt a murder charge will stick. 

My thoughts are with her, her husband, her family and the unborn child.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 27, 2013)

This ambulance agency is also offering $10,000 sign on bonuses right now for Paramedics. No wonder....


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 27, 2013)

Robb said:


> I understand desk jobs suck but what's more important? Having more "fun" at work or making sure your fetus is exposed to less risks which can result in situations such as this?



What if a desk job wasn't an option?  I can tell you that most of the places I have worked don't care if you are pregnant and expect you to be on the truck unless there is some sort of issue with the pregnancy that medically restricts the woman from working on the truck.  When I was pregnant, that was the case.  

Not everyone can afford to take a leave of absence, find another job, or come up with some other option that may affect their income, to be able to get off the truck.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 27, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> What if a desk job wasn't an option?  I can tell you that most of the places I have worked don't care if you are pregnant and expect you to be on the truck unless there is some sort of issue with the pregnancy that medically restricts the woman from working on the truck.  When I was pregnant, that was the case.
> 
> Not everyone can afford to take a leave of absence, find another job, or come up with some other option that may affect their income, to be able to get off the truck.



Same as the places I've worked. 

No light duty options so you have to have short term disability to cover yourself. Most of our people don't because they don't want to pay the $40/month for it.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 27, 2013)

Since I have been thinking about and trying to conceive, I've thought a lot Bout this. 

We have no light duty option. I started paying for short term disability which will cover up to 25 weeks. I will have to work on the truck till the doctor says no more. Or until my belly gets in the way of lifting. 

Then I get 8 weeks after delivery. FMLA gives you an extra 90 days.

This is horrible what happened to her. I don't think the murder charge will stick, but he definitely deserves a heavy jail sentence.


----------



## EMSrush (Jan 27, 2013)

I think what happened to her is horrible and heartbreaking. My condolences for their loss. Having said that, I'd never do this job pregnant. Not at 4 weeks pregnant, not at 4 months pregnant. There is just too much risk involved. 

I wonder if the incident would have been viewed differently if the patient was having a diabetic emergency, as opposed to the facts as they are being presented by the press.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 27, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Since I have been thinking about and trying to conceive, I've thought a lot Bout this.
> 
> We have no light duty option. I started paying for short term disability which will cover up to 25 weeks. I will have to work on the truck till the doctor says no more. Or until my belly gets in the way of lifting.
> 
> ...



We only offer light duty for OTJ injuries. Honestly, I think women of childbearing age who have a chance of getting pregnant are irresponsible if they don't plan ahead in the event they do get pregnant. I understand it isn't always planned, but considering how little savings a lot of people have short term disability may prevent financial ruin.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 30, 2013)

schulz said:


> This ambulance agency is also offering $10,000 sign on bonuses right now for Paramedics. No wonder....




Oh, theres a lot of reasons for that....


----------



## ThirtyAndTwo (Feb 10, 2013)

This is a real shame, my thoughts go out to the family.

EMS work has its risks, but I don't think she was being irresponsible by working while pregnant, unless assaults are common in her agency.


----------

